
Coherent (early Unix competitor operating system) - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coherent_(operating_system)
======
simonblack
I jumped on the UNIX track when I found Coherent 3.1 in 1991. It opened my
eyes to a whole new way of thinking. Within a year or two, I used AT&T Unix
SVR(3?4?) and then Novell's Unixware and on to SUN's Solaris. Then finally to
Linux in 2001.

I skipped the whole 'Windows as Personal Desktop' thing. I had a look at
Windows 3.x in the early 90s and classed it as 'useless' \- because I was
already using the equivalent of Windows 2000 while everybody else was
enthralled with non-networked Windows 3.0

So I have a very soft spot in my heart for Coherent. Without Coherent, I would
have missed out on so much.

------
peter_d_sherman
Coherent source code is available here (as of 8/11/2019):

[http://www.nesssoftware.com/home/mwc/source.php](http://www.nesssoftware.com/home/mwc/source.php)

